# How do you measure for cable and housing length?



## ts103706 (Apr 18, 2007)

How do you measure for cable and housing length? There was no cable or housing on the bike wehn I purchased it.


----------



## Mr Bentwrench (Feb 18, 2003)

I cut all of mine to fit. Helps is you have some experience though about too long/too short and what a proper radius is. Many times I error to the long side and make a final second, 'perfect' length cut. Inners are kinda obvious after the housings are set.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Prototype it*



ts103706 said:


> How do you measure for cable and housing length? There was no cable or housing on the bike wehn I purchased it.


Install the casing (as supplied or cut extra long) in the levers, and then tape it to the bars like you were going to do the install. Once it's taped to the bars, grab an end and hold it on the derailleur or brake cable stop. Turn the bars fully in each direction, and that will tell you if you have enough casing, or too much. Repeat this process three times with each of the cable casings (the bike equivalent of "measure twice, cut once).


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*set it up, then cut*



ts103706 said:


> How do you measure for cable and housing length? There was no cable or housing on the bike wehn I purchased it.


Assuming the bars and shifters are attached, insert the shift and brake cables in the levers. Lighly tape things to the bar the way you want them. Run the cables to the next stop. DO both sides so that you can see how the cable crossovers look. Mark it with tape or pen. Cut. Maybe there is a way to measure it, but the only way to be sure that I have had success with is to set iy up with are the right routing and cut from there. Lastly, better to cut long than short.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Like everyone says, run the cable housing along, with more than enough slack for turning the handlebars, mark, and cut to length.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Cable (inner wire)*



ts103706 said:


> How do you measure for cable and housing length? There was no cable or housing on the bike wehn I purchased it.


Since you wrote "cable and housing:" don't pre-cut the _cables_. Leave them full length until everything's all hooked up, has been tested and is working properly. Only then cut the excess cable off.


----------



## Gimpie7 (Oct 25, 2007)

http://sheldonbrown.com/cables.html
This is all you need to know about cutting, running, and anything else cable related.

Sheldon Brown will live on forever.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I was installing cable housing on my tandem. I cut that thing twice and it was still too short!


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

How? Sober! I learned that the hard way! Ever cut through a housing with the cable still in it? :/


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

DrSmile said:


> How? Sober! I learned that the hard way! Ever cut through a housing with the cable still in it? :/


Never in my life! I dremmeled through 'em.


----------

